# Engine Chipping or Re-mapping



## Adriaboy (Aug 22, 2010)

Over the years I have heard various snippets about motorhome engine chipping and re-mapping. I would love to know more about this subject, pros and cons etc.

Q1: Is chipping the same thing as re-mapping?

Q2: Is engine performance the only benefit, or is m.p.g. improved also?

Q3: The bit that I am really struggling with is: if engine performance is enhanced, how can this be achieved without burning more fuel?

Q4: Costs? 

If you can help with any factual advice, I would be very grateful.


----------



## maingate (Aug 22, 2010)

Hi Adriaboy,

Remapping is different to chipping.

Remapping is altering the characteristics of the Engine management system. This is the ECU (electronic control unit). It is like a computer chip with parameters that can be adjusted. This can boost the Horse power of an engine by quite a large percent.

Chipping is done by adding an external unit to the wiring of the vehicle. I have a Tunit box fitted to my van. It has a 2.8JTD Fiat engine and the MAM of the van is 5 tonne. This means the engine is working hard and you may need to change down a gear on inclines and the acceleration is poor. By boosting the performance (ie Horse Power) of the engine, you spend less time with your right foot on the floor when accelerating and you use less fuel to get up to your cruising speed. The Tunit is adjustable. It has 9 positions. Somebody told me on here that 1 step up equals an extra 5 HP. Mine is set at the mid point.

If you fit a box similar to mine, you can remove it when you sell the vehicle. With remapping, you cannot. Some people will say one is better than the other. Frankly, I am not bothered which is best, they are both good.
If you have anything like this done to your van, remember to tell your insurance company.


----------



## watchthis (Aug 22, 2010)

> If you have anything like this done to your van, remember to tell your insurance company.


 
HI Maingate
Wise words indeed--Just how many people not just motorhome owners do though?? If you dont tell them and have a prang even if it is not your fault you would probably be uninsured!!!!
Bye for now 
Freddie


----------



## Slowhand (Aug 22, 2010)

What do you think would happen then if you bought a 2nd hand van that was chipped or whatever and you didn't know about it.

 Insurance co. get out clause?


 Eric


----------



## Deleted member 2636 (Aug 22, 2010)

Slowhand said:


> What do you think would happen then if you bought a 2nd hand van that was chipped or whatever and you didn't know about it.
> Insurance co. get out clause?



I have often wondered about this question myself. I would not have clue if the engine had been "got at"


----------



## Slowhand (Aug 22, 2010)

Agreed, I don't think that most of us would espescially if it was a remap. There are such variations in the performance of supposedly identical vehicles that unless there was something physically changed then how the hell are we meant to know what has changed?


----------



## tiderus (Aug 22, 2010)

Hi Adriaboy, sounds like I have the same unit as Maingate. Mines a Speedhawk. Had it fitted three M/homes ago. Proved its worth every time. I always have tag axle M/homes, and found it an easy job to change it over. Simply unplug the old, and plug in the new van. I rang the factory off the net, and they said to set it at 5 on the dial. This was a pretty standard setting. If it hunts a bit try other settings till it stops. Mine also has a key fob, which lets you knock it off anytime you wish.
Had no trouble with fiat 2.3 lt and 3.0 ltr vans at all, they swopped with no adjustment needed. 
 Fuel went up from 18.9mpg to about 23.4 on the kontiki's and up to a max of 28.8 on the low line, angled front, (with no big bed cab sticking up,) on the Bursner I have now. So strealining does make quit a big difference. These figures are taking it steady though. but much improved when booting it as well. Performance they say is improved 30%, and I have to agree, as cars dont like it when I overtake the slow ones. Gives that little extra which helps. Overall well worth buying, and would buy one again as and when.
Rgds' Graham.


----------



## maingate (Aug 22, 2010)

You can increase your mpg by about 15 to 20% without altering anything on your vehicle.

Just drop in behind a HGV on the motorway.


----------



## Basil (Aug 22, 2010)

maingate said:


> You can increase your mpg by about 15 to 20% without altering anything on your vehicle.
> 
> Just drop in behind a HGV on the motorway.



Sorry to disagree my friend but I think that is pretty dangerous,... to do any good you would have to be too near for safety in the event of the HGV stopping quickly and another point is that you would not be able to see too much...
Rather stressful driving, I think...


http://www.car-accidents.com/pages/accident_story/1-16-04.html


----------



## maingate (Aug 22, 2010)

Not at all Basil. You should try it sometime. You do not have to be six feet away from it, there can be a decent gap and you still get a tow.

If you ease up behind the HGV, you can feel when the tow takes over and you can back off the throttle. It works best with a tall box shaped van, so just lurk about until one turns up.


----------



## ALLERDALECHEF (Aug 22, 2010)

yeah..slipstreaming certainly makes a difference , i once followed a slow moving hgv for a few miles on my pedal bike and maintained 30+ mph


----------



## maingate (Aug 22, 2010)

Yeah ALLERDALECHEF, I don`t think so.

You held on to the back of it did`nt you.

Freewheeled all the way home.


----------



## David & Ann (Aug 22, 2010)

I have a 2.8 diesel standard engine (not Turbo) Will the chipping be of any advantage for the said engine. ALSO, how much would it cost including having it plugged in by a garage.


----------



## Slowhand (Aug 22, 2010)

David & Ann said:


> I have a 2.8 diesel standard engine (not Turbo) Will the chipping be of any advantage for the said engine. ALSO, how much would it cost including having it plugged in by a garage.




 Nahh, chip fat's the answer, far chipper to run and I'll get my hat.

Eric


----------



## ALLERDALECHEF (Aug 23, 2010)

Yeah ALLERDALECHEF, I don`t think so.

You held on to the back of it did`nt you.

Freewheeled all the way home. 
__________________
One of a dwindling band. 






Olympic Cyclist and IRONMAN triathlon winner, John Howard set a 152.2 Miles per Hour speed record at the Bonneville Salt Flats near Wendover, Utah on July 20, 1985. He was drafting in the wake of a 500 Horsepower Streamliner. This type of human powered record is called motor pacing. The pace vehicle was modified by adding a large tail fairing to the 337 MPH record holding Vesco Streamliner. The fairing keeps the wind off John and reduces the aerodynamic drag he is pedaling against to near nothing.

This type of record was invented by Charles "Mile-a-Minute Murphy" who drafted a train to set a 60 MPH record at the turn of the century. A mile of plywood sheets was attached to the railroad ties, so Charles would have a smooth surface. He had to be lifted onto the train just before they ran out of the plywood surface!

The previous record holder at 138.8 MPH set in 1973 was physician, Dr. Allan Abbott, a cycling enthusiast and motorcycle racer.


yeah ....slipstreaming certainly helps


----------



## coolasluck (Aug 23, 2010)

Just wondering,would a remap make a big differance to my 1992 ducato 2.5 td as it is an early generation would it be worth doing.?
It is a bit of a ******* for turbo lag.


----------



## ALLERDALECHEF (Aug 23, 2010)

coolasluck said:


> Just wondering,would a remap make a big differance to my 1992 ducato 2.5 td as it is an early generation would it be worth doing.?
> It is a bit of a ******* for turbo lag.




think yourself lucky mate .....mines non turbo, it has throttle lag !.......foot to the floor and count to 10 !


----------



## Hawkmoon (Aug 24, 2010)

My mate had his Autotrail 2.8 litre fiat remapped at the Newbury show earlier this year by WOW Tuning.  He noticed the diference as soon as the engine started due to it being so much smoother.  He reports that he hardly has to drop down gears on inclines & that it has made driving so much more relaxed.  He has also noticed an improvement in fuel economy.

His insurance company has said that there is no increase in premuim even with a +30 bhp increase!  This was confirmed with another quote with the Caravan Club as well.

Here's the link to WOW Quantum ReMap - The Superior ReMap - you can enter the details of your van for expected improvements of the fitment.  Some interesting info is available.

Pete


----------



## Hawkmoon (Aug 24, 2010)

For my Peugeot boxer 2.2 litre Compass they list a 26% increase for both bhp & torque - cost £345.

But you can email your details for a special offer or there's the Linconshire show in a few weeks time where discounts can be obtained!

Pete


----------



## MrRob (Aug 25, 2010)

*Insurance*

Im my experience both Remap and Tuning box have similar results ... ie more power AND less fuel consumption ... 

Both can be customised specifically for you and your engine ... so long as its a turbo diesel you will see/feel BIG improvements ...

A tuning box can be turned up and down by the user ... with a remap will need you to return to the installer & plug in to the laptop and road tested every time you want to change it ... 

I have had both in the past and prefer the flexibility of an add on tuning box.

Safeguard, my insurance company are not bothered about remaps or tuning boxes. 

As for brakes being up to the job ... standard my 170bhp (now up to 200+) van has the same as the 100 bhp version ... both are rated at a GTW of 7 tones and I dont exceed 6 ... if brakes can stand up to 24 hours x 7day x 52 weeks x 4 years on currier fleet work they will be fine on our motorhomes 

Funny thing about slipstreaming my van only uses 5% more diesel with a big 2 ton box trailer in the back ... a heavy right foot (or strong headwind) can can use 40% more ...

I would get a quality tuning box for any turbo diesel ... you will not regret it ... drivability is much improved and it might even pay for itself in saved fuel costs ... and if you dont like it you can sell in on. 

My tuning box is from Diesel Tuning by Tunit Diesel Performance With Over 2500 Applications ... its my second.

If you want a remap the try http://www.mybluefin.co.uk/ though Fiat/Peugeot will need a "traditional" remap from a Superchip agent ... http://www.superchips.co.uk/locate-dealer ... you local agent will probably have other options and good advice for you too ...


----------



## brotherjoe (Sep 13, 2010)

*Remapped*

I've just had my 2.8JTD Fiat Ducato Euramobil remapped by Jason at more-bhp

Previously it struggled to hold 5th at 50mph and the slightest headwind or gadient resulted in a drop to 4th.

Now it will hold 5th down to about 40mph and still pick up which means its become a far easier drive without having to continually keep changing gear.

I'm very pleased with it and would recommend to anyone wanting a little more driveability.

Phil


----------



## Tbear (Sep 13, 2010)

Does it work for petrol engines Mines a 2000cc Peugeot Boxer


----------



## coolasluck (Sep 13, 2010)

How about my 1992 diesel turbo ducato engine when i go onto the sites the ducato 2.5 is not listed?


----------

